# Hello everyone



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

Doubtful anyone will remember me, I was the mod on the loss boards for a while and enjoyed a great deal of support from FF over the years. I haven't been on the site for, oh a couple of years. I'm padding around the boards now as a different person, we are no longer TTC and have accepted life without children. 90% of the time I am happy, relived even, to have come to this decision. I think Christmas is difficult, but again, we've made Christmas into a very selfish affair and I blummin love it now. 


Anyway, just popping in to say 'Hi!' 


Wendy


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Wendy

I remember you! I remember you were so kind to me when I was a regular on the trying after loss boards, you always took the time to send me a lovely message which I really appreciated when I was at a very low point. You've obviously made your peace with your decision and I am really glad you took some time away to deal with that. It must be a weight off your shoulders and I hope you are both enjoying life together xx


----------



## Turia (Feb 2, 2013)

Of course you are remembered Wendycat!  Our paths only crossed once but I used to follow your diary.  It's good to know that you have found a good life beyond treatment.  Christmas is hard for so many people, including reasons nothing to do with these boards so sending hugs   but I love the idea of looking after yourselves so well that you love it now  
Turia x


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Wendy I also remember  you, and its so lovely to hear that you have come out the other side. 
particularly love your Christmas idea!
xx


----------



## wizzi (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi Wendy,


I remember you too.  It was lovely to read your positive update. I used to follow your diary about your much loved daughter too. I’ve signed the petition.


Wishing you love and light.


W x


----------

